

Completely Truthful Answers to Lady Engineer Questions - reuven
https://medium.com/@__apf__/completely-truthful-answers-to-lady-engineer-questions-c47e3184cc96

======
dudul
"Are women naturally better at empathizing with users’ needs?" Funny to see a
woman mocking this statement because this is one of the main arguments to sell
"diversity".

